# My M-F workout



## Junky87 (Jul 20, 2013)

This has been my workout for the last 2 years...just posting it up for some feedback on what people either like or think i should change...

http://d2bm3ljpacyxu8.cloudfront.net/width/600/crop/0,0,600x570/hardcoreloss.webs.com/Workout-X.JPG

all sets are 15/12/10/8

all suggestions welcomed


----------



## PFM (Jul 20, 2013)

I turn my order of exercises around every few weeks. Rep speed, drop sets, pyramid, 5X5 there is never anything I could write down it changes too much.

But for younger guys I encourage sticking to a routine for 6-8 and "using it up" before changing it up.


----------



## RedLang (Jul 20, 2013)

I myself find shoulders that close to chest effects my shoulder workouts a little too much. Same goes for deadlifts with squats the day before. If it works for you though all good! 

Supersetting high rep leg press with lunges is killer for quad pumps too!

Looks pretty good overall though.


----------



## Dtownry (Jul 20, 2013)

Lot's of exercises.  What is your goal to get buff or get strong?  

You can also get a little of both.  

Like PFM said it is good to cycle.  That is what I do as well.  I'll do heavy brutal phases of low reps for high volume.  Then some dynamic speed work, then some 5/3/1 type stuff with high rep assistance exercises, even 5x5 for a while.  Though my goal is pure strength.  Remember though when you are strong...you typically look strong ;-)


----------



## JM750 (Jul 20, 2013)

RedLang said:


> I myself find shoulders that close to chest effects my shoulder workouts a little too much. Same goes for deadlifts with squats the day before. If it works for you though all good!
> 
> Supersetting high rep leg press with lunges is killer for quad pumps too!
> 
> Looks pretty good overall though.



I agree. I do Delts on Mon  and Chest on Thurs


----------



## creekrat (Jul 20, 2013)

PFM said:


> I turn my order of exercises around every few weeks. Rep speed, drop sets, pyramid, 5X5 there is never anything I could write down it changes too much.
> 
> But for younger guys I encourage sticking to a routine for 6-8 and "using it up" before changing it up.



I do this as well. Had problems building size on my upper body in the past and when i started this i noticed size and strength fairly quickly.  In theory, this is supposed to prevent muscle memory.  When your muscled become used to doing a specific movement in a specific way every time, muscle memory occurs.  This can greatly hinder gains in both the size and strength areas.  I do agree with mike in the younger people "using up" a specific routine before altering or changing completely.  I don't do much cardio but when i do it is completely separate from my workout.  What are your goals?


----------



## conan (Jul 20, 2013)

I agree with some of the others.  Its good to change up your routine, especially if you have been doing the same one for two years.  Your body will begin to get accustomed to the workout, and plateau.  Every six months I like to switch it up a bit, and alter what I'm doing.  Keeps the body guessing.


----------



## JM750 (Jul 20, 2013)

I started out with it all written out on my computer, but now I just know what weight to start at for warm up act. I also switch it up a lot. My work outs are never the same.


----------



## DF (Jul 21, 2013)

A lot of good advice here.  The workout looks good.  As others have said change things up a bit.  You have that super set for chest maybe change that up with a heavy day & super set day ect....


----------



## NbleSavage (Jul 21, 2013)

Is the point of having a dedicated "Ab Day" to help you in contest prep? As some of the Bros asked, what are your goals with this program? Hypertrophy? Strength?

Doesn't look like a powerlifter's workout so I'll assume hypertrophy and perhaps some strength as well. 

If so, I'd consider consolidating your Bi's and Tri's into one "Arm Day" and work your abs in there as well, thus giving you more time to focus on chest and back independently on their own days. If you need to reduce the ab volume some in order to complete all of your arm exercises, consider splitting up your ab exercises and incorporating them at the end of your workouts. 

Else, looks like a solid mix of exercises! Good luck, Mate!


----------



## Junky87 (Jul 21, 2013)

my workout split is based on 1 day focus on main groups like chest, legs, back, abs, and arms are split because of the major and minor days they are used on...like
chest and biceps day....tri are minor on that day....then back and tri day...bicep is minor on that day...the split allows enough for recovery for the arms to be used again...that is whats i based it on...the results im looking for is progressive strength and progressive size...


----------



## Seeker (Jul 21, 2013)

I for one see too many isolation exercises here. If you want progressive size and strength then your main focus should be on compound lifts. Start focusing on the 4 main lifts, and build a routine around them. I see too many young guys spending countless hours on isolation exercises. There's nothing wrong with that if your goal is to have a beach body but if you want to grow and get huge, a strong foundation needs to be established first. IMO


----------



## oldschool67 (Jul 24, 2013)

you do as many ,or close to, exercises for your legs as you do for triceps and biceps? and you are going crazy on your ab work. If you are a fan of dorian yates remember a quote ''why bother going to the gym to do abs, makes for a waste of time in my book''..that being said, well. Anyway, I notice your workout is based on staggered sets exclusively. That is pretty much a specialization routine to be used sparingly, even though you may think staggering back and triceps won't affect your much larger back muscles, it will! same thing with chest, your biceps do come into play when benching! you are taking away from the effectiveness of the bench by sliding biceps into chest day. Give your bigger muscles their due my friend. 10-12 sets for big muscles and 8 for smaller muscles will allow your muscles to respond accordingly., Ditch the staggered sets and concentrate on the task at hand ie maximum chest pump with no biceps. train quads and hams before calves. your leg muscles are just too big to be trained anyway besides first.or, you can always do a 5x5 routine and walk away with gas in the tank with one day in between sessions.


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 24, 2013)

nice split..BUT, I love one body part a day...even split legs and love it..in and out


----------



## Junky87 (Jul 25, 2013)

oldschool67 said:


> you do as many ,or close to, exercises for your legs as you do for triceps and biceps? and you are going crazy on your ab work. If you are a fan of dorian yates remember a quote ''why bother going to the gym to do abs, makes for a waste of time in my book''..that being said, well. Anyway, I notice your workout is based on staggered sets exclusively. That is pretty much a specialization routine to be used sparingly, even though you may think staggering back and triceps won't affect your much larger back muscles, it will! same thing with chest, your biceps do come into play when benching! you are taking away from the effectiveness of the bench by sliding biceps into chest day. Give your bigger muscles their due my friend. 10-12 sets for big muscles and 8 for smaller muscles will allow your muscles to respond accordingly., Ditch the staggered sets and concentrate on the task at hand ie maximum chest pump with no biceps. train quads and hams before calves. your leg muscles are just too big to be trained anyway besides first.or, you can always do a 5x5 routine and walk away with gas in the tank with one day in between sessions.



can someone pm me a list of things i should look up as far as 5x5 or pyramid...im open to try new thing to see what works for me and what doesnt..


----------



## oldschool67 (Jul 25, 2013)

The 5x5 is very simple my friend! ok, easiest explanation possible..(workout A)mon, and fri..1- squat, bench, row, ab work(4 sets max)workout 'B" wed 1- deadlift, military press, incline press.. find your 6 rep max and cut back to a weight you can do for 5 reps.Not easy or max reps, just enough weight you can get 5reps out without falling over, this weight will be your starting weight for all your main lifts(excluding any ancillary work) on monday..on friday when you do workout A on your last set, number 5, you will add 10lbs on squat and row, and most likely 5 lbs on your bench(you may come to a screeching halt on your progression if you add 10 lbs) now this ending weight increase will be your new starting weight on monday, and you will continue to increase this way, until, well we will get into deload later, but concern yourself with constant small increases! the same goes for wednesday, the only difference is you are only performing workout B once per week with the same strategy. your ending weight on wednesdays lifting session will be your new starting weight the next wednesday. workout B allows for SOME arm work..4 sets of hammer curls and 4 sets overhead tricep extensions always worked for me! read this again bro, It will become second nature in its simplicity once you get it down. Eat like a sonofabitch!! weekends at the gym are off limits, unless you cant make it because of work or something, just make sure you have 2 days off when you complete A,B,A! let me know how you make out if you try this, it did wonders for me, and for the first time in my life, i nearly hit the 20'' mark for my arms!!(fuked my knee up at work)..you have nothing to lose and much to gain!


----------

